

Beautiful photos of insides of old libraries - wesleyd
http://www.thenonist.com/index.php/thenonist/permalink/hot_library_smut/

======
ieatpaste
I'm been meaning to build my own library under pretentious motivation;
however, I've had a hard time to justify the performance, time, and money of
an archaic medium. A simple ebook reader will do.

------
blurry
Cute kitten photos next. Ugh.

~~~
biohacker42
I don't think cute kittens and this are the same thing. W

hile I often rail against the cool picture of the day, this is only cool if
you have a thirst for knowledge.

I bet the intersection of people who want to look at this and also like kitten
photos is tiny.

------
viggity
The internet filters at work LOVED the fact that SMUT is in the URL. Thanks.

Other than that, fairly cool photos.

